# Vape King Brackenhurst now open: Trading hours



## Vape King South (4/4/16)

Hi all

Please note our trading hours for the new shop is as follows:

Mon - Friday: 09:30 - 18:00
Saturday: 10:00 - 15:00
Sunday: 10:00 - 13:00
Public Holidays: 10:00 - 14:00

Our address is: Shop D6, Bracken Villa Shopping Centre. Cnr Vermooten & Atmore road, Brackenhurst.

We look forward to seeing you there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

